# help needed to transfer money from india to canada



## nandyyy (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi,

Could 1expats help me in suggesting the cheapest way to transfer money from india to canada.

My brother is doing his masters and hence need to transfer money from india for his studies.

Bank transfer (HDFC from india) seems to be so costliest option..

Does Xendpay, Xoom is a good option ? 


Could one of you suggest the best cheapest way to transfer money to canada.

Thanks,
Nandy!


----------



## nandyyy (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi WestCoastCanadianGirl,

Could you please help me with my money transfer.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Sorry, I have no experience with money transfers.

Perhaps your Brother might look into getting some bank drafts written in Canadian dollars. His bank prepares them like a cheque, drawn on a Canadian bank, which your Brother would carry with him to Canada. 

When Brother arrives in Canada, he deposits the draft(s) into the bank and waits for them to clear (it can take up to a week). 

Once the drafts have cleared the bank, he will be able to access the money.


----------



## nandyyy (Oct 29, 2015)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Sorry, I have no experience with money transfers.
> 
> Perhaps your Brother might look into getting some bank drafts written in Canadian dollars. His bank prepares them like a cheque, drawn on a Canadian bank, which your Brother would carry with him to Canada.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Thanks for your reply. 

He is canada already so this option will not workout. I have checked with couple of Indian banks. Should be possible with hdfc I guess.

Thanks once again.


----------

